# New SMPS - Antec vs Seasonic vs Corsair vs FPS



## sujoy (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi,

Recently, i bought AMD HD 6770 GPU, in which, minimum power requirement is 450W. I won't be going for overcloking etc.
Right now i am using Iball 400W smps and want to switch to a better smps with atleast 450W power.
*Also, I have a micro ATX cabinet (iball pride). Do ATX PSU's work on micro atx cabinets also?*
Image--> *goo.gl/8d4vB

On forum i found that these are the best PSU companies in the market - Antec, Seasonic, Corsair and FPS

From the above company which is best in terms of price/performance. And how much do they cost.

I am willing to spend around INR 2.5k.

Please mention the model name and price. And from which shop in Nehru Place, Delhi i can buy it.

Thanks a lot
Sujoy

Btw this is my PC config
AMD Phenom II X2 550
500 GB SATA II WD 7200RPM
2X2 GB DDR2 800Mhz Kingston RAM
MSI AMD HD 6770 GPU
Gigabyte micro ATX Motherboard with AMD 785 chipset


----------



## macho84 (Dec 15, 2011)

I would suggest get corsair vx430 its good to start if not 500 watts. But will need to increase the budget if you are really planning to CROSSFIRE later stage after 1 year better get a 600 watts. it will arround 4-5k but worth investing.


----------



## Skud (Dec 15, 2011)

First of all, that mATX mobo *may* not have more than a single slot for graphics card. So running dual GPU is out of question. 

As for OP's query, FSP Saga II 500W would be within 2.5k and good enough for OP's config.


----------



## sujoy (Dec 15, 2011)

Skud said:


> First of all, that mATX mobo *may* not have more than a single slot for graphics card. So running dual GPU is out of question.
> 
> As for OP's query, FSP Saga II 500W would be within 2.5k and good enough for OP's config.



Yes, there is only 1 slot.
Will  FSP Saga II 500W work on a micro atx cabinet?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 15, 2011)

Opt for any of these:-
Seasonic S12II 430W Bronze-2.6k
Corsair CX430V2-2.4k
FSP SagaII 500W-2.5k
All these psu are good for your config.



sujoy said:


> Will  FSP Saga II 500W work on a micro atx cabinet?



yes it will work on both atx and micro atx cabinet.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 15, 2011)

I have used saga II 500w on many systems bought one a week back for 2300 from prime... Goos PSU for your budget and it will with your system..


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2011)

@ *sujoy* - to know if the new PSU will fit or not post a pic of your current cabinet with side panel open - though most of the chances it will fir and my recommendation goes with Corsair Cx430v2 @ ~2.3k


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2011)

I doubt FSP and Antec will be available in Nehru Place. The whole Nehru Place is flooded with Cooler Master and AVOID Cooler Master.

Seasonic and Corsair might be there, but will be a bit hard to find.


----------



## sujoy (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, i found only Cooler Master at SMC International. And after reading reviews on thinkdigit, i would like to avoid it.

I might just order FSP or Corsair online. 

How about Antec VP450P? I guess Antec products are supposed to be good.

Anybody who bought smps from Nehru Place?

Also, i want to add an extra fan in my cabinet (in front, which will push air inside the cabinet). Can anyone recommend me how to choose a fan?

Thanks guys!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 16, 2011)

SMC has Corsair in the back, but I've seen only people buying AX series units. Few people had to insist like crazy and that's when they give it. They try very hard in selling non-coolermaster stuff- and force others with it. That's how smc and their distribution body does business.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 16, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> SMC has Corsair in the back, but I've seen only people buying AX series units. Few people had to insist like crazy and that's when they give it. They try very hard in selling non-coolermaster stuff- and force others with it. That's how smc and their distribution body does business.




i like this....


----------



## sujoy (Dec 16, 2011)

Any shop in Nehru Place which sells Antec, Corsair, FSP, Seasonic or Gigabyte SMPS?
Please let me know if u have any idea, as i am going to buy a PSU tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Officer (Dec 29, 2011)

sujoy said:


> Any shop in Nehru Place which sells Corsair?
> 
> Please let me know if u have any idea, as i am going to buy a PSU tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks!



I was in NP today and spotted Corsair PSU(s) at a shop between SMC (1st floor) and SPYWARE (Astha comp shop # 101). Sorry but didn't get the name and no. of the shop selling Corsair PSU.

Hope it helps.


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 29, 2011)

Antec is very hard to find in India.

These two PSUs are good enough :

Seasonic S1II 430W : 2.6K
Corsair CX430 V2 : 2.3K

Seasonic comes with 5yr warranty and Corsair 3yr warranty. So, get the Seasonic unit if you can find it, otherwise the Corsair unit will do the job just fine.

One tip :
Shopkeepers will insist you to buy CoolerMaster GX or ExtremePowerPlus series PSUs. You SHOULD AVOID THEM AT ANY COST. They do so because they get the most commission from CoolerMaster.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 29, 2011)

If Seasonic really comes with 5yrs warranty then Seasonic 430W @2.6K is way to go.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2011)

@OP: A bit late in posting.

I should say that avoid Antec. As in India, they provide a very limited support for the products  sold (RMA etc.) and you can't even find Antec products (excluding case in some specific areas) specially PSUs in most of the places. 

My suggestion would be to go with Seasonic 430W @2.5K

Comes with 5 years of warranty. 
Or, if you want to get the assurance & reliability of Corsair (their RMA service is the best in India) then Corsair CX430 V2 @2.4K


----------



## Revolution (Dec 30, 2011)

Corsair RMA handle by Kaizen and I heard that they r good.....


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 31, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> @OP: A bit late in posting.
> 
> I should say that avoid Antec. As in India, they provide a very limited support for the products  sold (RMA etc.) and you can't even find Antec products (excluding case in some specific areas) specially PSUs in most of the places.
> 
> ...



2.4K without VAT?
I bought CX430 v1 for 2350 + VAT from Supreme 5 months back.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 31, 2011)

No, its with VAT I guess. (quoted from theitwares)

P.S. I also find supreme to be overpriced a bit.


----------



## 008Rohit (Jan 2, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> No, its with VAT I guess. (quoted from theitwares)
> 
> P.S. I also find supreme to be overpriced a bit.



But they stock everything. Only they stocked Gskill RAM. I searched in entire chadni.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ Vedant & MD Computers also have them, the CL9 ones. Not sure about CL10 though.


----------

